# Missouri property



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

south central Mo.very nice efficient cabin on 73 acres, great hunting, great get away or efficient tinny home. http://www.vipsalemmo.com/propertie...sqft=Any&beds=Any&baths=Any&type=Any&acre=Any


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That won't take long.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I've seen this property posted somewhere else but can't remember where. The non address confirmed it because I went looking for an aerial view before.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

robin416 said:


> I've seen this property posted somewhere else but can't remember where. The non address confirmed it because I went looking for an aerial view before.


adress is in the listing


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

According to Google N Highway isn't a thing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Obviously Google isn’t familiar with rural Missouri.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here you go.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

How many homesteaders have that much to spend?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That depends on your definition of homesteader. 

Also, I don’t think that you have to be a “homesteader” to purchase land.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here you go.


If you search that address using google it shows that address on the West side of Salem. If you zoom in there's no such thing as N Highway mentioned.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did you look at the picture that I posted?

N is southeast of Salem.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes, but it didn't tell me anything. There was no mention of a road where that marker is. It shows a highway but does not say N Highway.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I've seen this property posted somewhere else but can't remember where. The non address confirmed it because I went looking for an aerial view before.


I've seen this listing many times. In searching properties autistically for the past three years, I recognize these pics. Either this property keeps getting listed or no one will buy. Looks nice nonetheless.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Land moves slowly there. Not enough jobs.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

JosephSeiss said:


> I've seen this listing many times. In searching properties autistically for the past three years, I recognize these pics. Either this property keeps getting listed or no one will buy. Looks nice nonetheless.


sorry to call you out, but this property has not been for sale for 3 years, I just built the cabin last summer and finished it over the winter. Google is wrong once in a while, there is a N hwy, I have drove it hundreds of times over my 63 years on this great earth


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

robin416 said:


> If you search that address using google it shows that address on the West side of Salem. If you zoom in there's no such thing as N Highway mentioned.


the hwy to the west side of salem is NN, as Alice in Tx/Mo its SE of salem


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

What a happy looking place. I love how bright and airy it is inside.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

anniew said:


> How many homesteaders have that much to spend?


what is the $$ limit a homesteader can spend and be a homesteader?


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> What a happy looking place. I love how bright and airy it is inside.


thank you, it is a nice place


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

itsb said:


> what is the $$ limit a homesteader can spend and be a homesteader?


It doesn’t matter how many homesteaders have that kind of money. All you need is one.
My place sold in like...two weeks last summer. It wasn’t to a homesteader. A wealthy Arizona woman wanted it as a summer family compound.

we thought it would take forever. Nope.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> It doesn’t matter how many homesteaders have that kind of money. All you need is one.
> My place sold in like...two weeks last summer. It wasn’t to a homesteader. A wealthy Arizona woman wanted it as a summer family compound.
> 
> we thought it would take forever. Nope.


you are rite on the-it only takes one, I have lived this lifestyle for 63 years, but I never considered myself a homesteader per say, it was just how we lived, I built this place for a hunting camp and a get away, my wife and my self have decided to go a different direction in our retirement years, however we still live as the new fangled saying (homesteader)


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I've seen this property posted somewhere else but can't remember where. The non address confirmed it because I went looking for an aerial view before.



I always look at a satellite view of any property that interests me. Many times, there is an open stone quarry, a junk yard, or a dirt race track within a stones throw (which usually eliminates it for me)


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

CKelly78z said:


> I always look at a satellite view of any property that interests me. Many times, there is an open stone quarry, a junk yard, or a dirt race track within a stones throw (which usually eliminates it for me)


???? there are no quarry-junk yard- or dirt race track any where close to this property, why do you insinuate there is?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

@itsb: if you can manage it....get some drone shots. 
I think they really sold our property.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> @itsb: if you can manage it....get some drone shots.
> I think they really sold our property.


I agree 100% I have been looking into it


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

itsb said:


> I agree 100% I have been looking into it


We also used a broker who was affiliated with Sports Afield Trophy properties. That used to be Cabelas Trophy Properties.
They get your place on sites out across the country, rather than just local.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

robin416 said:


> According to Google N Highway isn't a thing.


I pulled it up no prob. Got directions, etc.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

the Realtor called earler this morning, they have someone coming to look at it Saturday, we will see! thanks for your and Alice in Tx/Mo and others for your support (much apreacheated)


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I pulled it up no prob. Got directions, etc.


thanks HDRider, seems some think this is spam or something


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

itsb said:


> the Realtor called earler this morning, they have someone coming to look at it Saturday, we will see! thanks for your and Alice in Tx/Mo and others for your support (much apreacheated)



Good luck!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

itsb said:


> thanks HDRider, seems some think this is spam or something


You are welcome 

That is a nice area.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I hope it works out!!

The road designations in Missouri are hilarious. The first time I went out there (rurally) I was told to go out 160 past FF and turn on a county road that had a number. I asked, "What the heck is an FF??"


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> You are welcome
> 
> That is a nice area.


thank you, I think so


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I hope it works out!!
> 
> The road designations in Missouri are hilarious. The first time I went out there (rurally) I was told to go out 160 past FF and turn on a county road that had a number. I asked, "What the heck is an FF??"


true that!


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

itsb said:


> sorry to call you out, but this property has not been for sale for 3 years, I just built the cabin last summer and finished it over the winter. Google is wrong once in a while, there is a N hwy, I have drove it hundreds of times over my 63 years on this great earth


Interesting. And yet pictures of this land turned up on the Internet the last time I did a property search on landandfarm six months ago. Strange.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe not the first time it has been on the market since the Internet was invented.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

I've often wondered how regularly that website cleans up old listings. Seems to me to be a waste of time if you're looking at property that's not for sale.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Most of the online real estate websites are frustrating to me. Trulia, etc., list all properties, not necessarily what's for sale.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

JosephSeiss said:


> I've often wondered how regularly that website cleans up old listings. Seems to me to be a waste of time if you're looking at property that's not for sale.


I didn't say it wasn't for sale 6 months ago, you said it was for sale 3 years ago, I apologize if I am taking what you mean wrong!


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

itsb said:


> I didn't say it wasn't for sale 6 months ago, you said it was for sale 3 years ago, I apologize if I am taking what you mean wrong!


Ah, I see. No, I said that I have been searching for three years. I assumed your listing was brand new, and yet I thought I'd seen it before. That clears that up.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice property. Kitchen needs more added and the walls need to be different colors but nothing dark. Otherwise it's a nice house suitable for a hunting camp. Personally if one to two more bedrooms were added, that would be bonus.


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

itsb said:


> south central Mo.very nice efficient cabin on 73 acres, great hunting, great get away or efficient tinny home. http://www.vipsalemmo.com/properties-search/details/?offset=0&page=1&mlsnum=544759&from=properties-search&code=Property &fromfields=&min_price=0&max_price=200000&city=Salem&zipCode=Any&min_sqft=Any&beds=Any&baths=Any&type=Any&acre=Any


Looks like a great deal! I have 78 similar looking acres in West Tennessee and the land alone could not be bought that cheaply.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

TedH71 said:


> Nice property. Kitchen needs more added and the walls need to be different colors but nothing dark. Otherwise it's a nice house suitable for a hunting camp. Personally if one to two more bedrooms were added, that would be bonus.


I could do all that but the price would have to go up also, By the way are you a Bernie supporter


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

itsb said:


> I could do all that but the price would have to go up also, By the way are you a Bernie supporter


Har har. No, just telling you what works out there to move houses for sale.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There's a buyer for every house.


----------



## Tanglewood homesteaders (Mar 4, 2020)

It's nice however in my opinion it's a smidge high; but if You're in that cash bracket !!!! You're in LOL


----------

